# Fav Movie Scenes



## Road Guy (May 27, 2016)

Well this is not my absolute favorite, but one I showed my kids recently and tried to tell them how family is all they will ever really have..\


----------



## Ble_PE (May 27, 2016)

This is definitely top 5 for me. Still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## akwooly (May 27, 2016)

my favorite line is actually, "someday this war is going to end"


----------



## MetsFan (May 27, 2016)

I have so many.. I'll start with this one:


----------



## envirotex (May 27, 2016)

For you @Road Guy


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2016)

cant disagree with any posted thus far!

I agree too many, I had this idea as a place to store ones as I see them..

Tex- Glad you got that reference boss!


----------



## akwooly (May 27, 2016)

From one of my ATF movies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZHzg381xy8


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 27, 2016)

Though arguably inferior to the original (3), this scene (edit, cut out all the Gungan/bad space fight scene crap) was epic on so many levels.  The red double-blade was the first of its kind on screen.  The Sith was directly engaging the Jedi Order thus exposing their existence.  And the choreography of the fight itself was excellent.  I still get a chill when the blast doors open and Maul is just standing there, waiting...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 28, 2016)

I'm your Huckleberry...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

If you don't have teenagers this isn't funny, but i roll every time I see this,,,,


----------



## P-E (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2016)

that whole movie is clip worthy!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> that whole movie is clip worthy!


Yes, yes it is.  Definitely one of the movies I watch at least once a year.


----------



## David Wooderson (Jun 6, 2016)

> On 6/4/2016 at 0:11 AM, knight1fox3 said:



All right, all right all right. Just L-I-V-I-N.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 6, 2016)

Two in one:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 6, 2016)

> 25 minutes ago, Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> Two in one:



hell yeah!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 6, 2016)

I doubled up her. Mainly because one leads to the other. Great Coach. Great team. Great Movie.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

I think of this scene every time I am at one of my kids band functions (yes I know I am a terrible parent)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2017)

whose ready for the season?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2017)

So many great scenes posted so far. How about some Boondock Saints...shame the sequel sucked so bad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2017)

Classic FMJ. Honestly, up until Private Pyle looses his shit is the only part worth watching.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2017)

A few good ones from this movie too.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Dleg (Sep 17, 2017)

I forgot how good this movie is,  especially Old Lodge Skins thanks prayer at the end.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 18, 2017)

So many great scenes posted!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a hard enough time remembering what movies I've seen are about for me to pick a favorite scene from one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I have a hard enough time remembering what movies I've seen are about for me to pick a favorite scene from one.


Yes, but the trick is, to find something you really enjoy. If you asked me to, I could probably recite most of the script to Return of the Jedi. Wait....did I just say that in here?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> So many great scenes posted!


I like this one a little bit more, as it sets the "WTF" stage... :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 29, 2017)

The shootout with the Russians in "Real Men"


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2017)

My roommate in college got a new stereo system hooked up to the TV and ^^^ was the first thing he played.  Awesome.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2017)

This is one of my ATF movies


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 16, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> My roommate in college got a new stereo system hooked up to the TV and ^^^ was the first thing he played.  Awesome.


Nice, that movie is the reason why I bought a 5.1 system too!


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 16, 2017)

Excellent excellent stuff.  I love the Andy/Buddy/Howie part starting at around 1:50.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 20, 2017)

^Wanton destruction is much of what I love about that movie.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 20, 2017)




----------

